#kubuntu-se 2011-05-04
<x_link> Philip5: Vaken?
<Philip5> yupp ,men strax är det hockey
<x_link> Philip5: Tänkte bara höra vilken version av Kopete du kör med nu?
<x_link> Eller vilken som är den senaste?
<Philip5> 1.0.80
<x_link> Oj
<x_link> Kopete: 0.12.7 kör jag =)
<Philip5> ja du envisas ju med så gammalt skit ;)
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Såg nyss Fast Five på bio, köttig =)
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-06
<Gizmo__> hej vem har utvecklat kubuntu ?
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-07
<x_link> Philip5: Jag är lite kär i Desire S =)
<x_link> Sen jag såg den i stan i torsdags. Inte sett den irl innan.
<Philip5> jag vill att htc sensation ska släppas i sverige NU så jag kan köpa den
<Philip5> det är den jag väntar på nu
<Philip5> borde släppas inom de närmaste 3-5 veckorna
<x_link> Philip5: Jo den verkar fet, men vill inte ha 4.3", på tok för stort enligt mig.
<Philip5> du får växa upp så du blir en stor pojke som kan ha stora skärmar på mobilen ;)
<x_link> Hehe
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-29
<Philip5> MaxJezy: tror du jag får något filter nu snart då? kanske bara är minuter eller någon timme kvar
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och tänk om det är idag som du kommer gråta av lycka för att du har värsta blixten i din hand och den är bara din... ;P
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Tror dock inte det ;d
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag kan spåra via Postens hemsida nu, ingen direkt förändring där än, fortfarande i deras terminal för sortering
<Philip5> säger de bara och så helt plötsligt överraskar de dig med att stå med den utanför dörren
<Flygisoft> :
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> ser att brevbäraren åker runt här nu
<Philip5> kommer mitt filter som paket så kommer det nog inte förrän runt kl 16 men om som brev så kanske strax
<MaxJezy> Philip5: otroligt spännande
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> Philip5: skärm-avstängar-läget är igång igen
<Philip5> jobbit
<Philip5> MaxJezy: inget filter i lådan än :(
<MaxJezy> ja, fattar inte va det är
<MaxJezy> har det kommit annat?
<MaxJezy> jag kanske inte åker iväg ändå denna vecka
<Philip5> kom ett brev
<MaxJezy> laura är magsjuk och min mage bubblar på fint med.
<MaxJezy> :(
<Philip5> ska du bli sjuk igen?!
<MaxJezy> hoppas inte 
<Philip5> är det inte det ena så är det det andra
<MaxJezy> hela natten har varit ett stort inferno av spyor, svårt att inte bli smittad kanske 
<Philip5> är det skärmsläckaren som går igång eller är det strömspar?
<Philip5> om du int har svart skärmsläckare så ser du iaf det
<MaxJezy> kubuntu kommer inte med skärmsläckare, det är bara svart
<MaxJezy> kanske måste ladda ner skärmsläckarpaketet för att bli av med det
<MaxJezy> blank screen är den enda som ja har
<MaxJezy> men det är skärmen som stängs av, ser det på dioden på skärmen
<Philip5> kan det var något unitygrejs som går i bakgrunden?
<MaxJezy> trodde det först, men det vore dumt om unity grejen inte funkade i unity
<MaxJezy> där har ja ingen skärm avstängare
<Philip5> nä det vore lite knas
<Philip5> låter ju som något strömspar som slår på
<MaxJezy> japp, allt är av på  strömspar på både unity och kde
<MaxJezy> ska testa googla lite
<Philip5> vad har du för avtivity settings då ?
<Philip5> de ligger där vid energy sevings i system settings
<Philip5> din dator är stationär eller?
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> dont use special settings
<MaxJezy> jag har tillomed dragit upp alla minuterparametrar till 2-3 timmar på överallt jag kan, även fast de inte är ibockade
<MaxJezy> hittar på google att fler har problem, men redan kubuntu 10.04
<MaxJezy> nvidia grafik drivisar lär inte ha några power settings heller, de borde  reflekteras på ubuntu med isf
<MaxJezy> unity
<MaxJezy> testar med att slå på turn screen off
<MaxJezy> sätter minutrarna på 360
<Philip5> händer inte hos mig iaf
<MaxJezy> du borde känt av det när du använde min version om de va versionsbugg
<MaxJezy> tror min 360 lösning kommer funka dock
<MaxJezy> även om den stänger ner vid 360 minuter, men de är okej
<MaxJezy> lämnar ja datorn 6 timmar gör det inget
<MaxJezy> just att jag har den funktionen ibockad tror jag gör susen!
<Philip5> visar sig
<Philip5> MaxJezy: det här kommer vara som Flygisoft imorgon... :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHCdf1CSCkI
<Flygisoft> Philip5 woot woot
<Flygisoft> Har tydligen fått blixten
<Flygisoft> fått avin så ska dra in till stan och hämta den på ett tag :D
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft: är du säker på att du kan hämta idag?
<MaxJezy> avi betyder inte alltid att paketet finns att hämta ut
<MaxJezy> Philip5: hoppas bara han inte är lika mesig
<MaxJezy> man sliter upp paketet som en karl!
<MaxJezy> och blåa händer och armar får en att se ut som en smurf!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så man kan säga att den där videon kommer vara lite som du ikväll :D
<MaxJezy> reconq är ett misslyckande rakt av
<Philip5> MaxJezy: fast du skulle väl aldrig kunna ha en så stor blixt på din kamera för det skulle inte se snyggt ut eller!??!! :P
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ja det programmet avinstallerar jag direkt
<Philip5> kör firefox
<MaxJezy> bra
<MaxJezy> jag har inte orkat 
<MaxJezy> det startar bara när ja klickar på länkar på chatten
<Philip5> reconq, dragon player och quassel åker ut dierkt
<MaxJezy> lite underhållande med blåa youtubevideos dock
<Philip5> har du det nu?
<MaxJezy> jo, på reconq
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> massa roliga grejer du har med din burk som inte jag har
<MaxJezy> den renderar webben segare än min mor loggar in på sin gmail
<MaxJezy> Philip5: du har inte överlappande program i panelen då?
<MaxJezy> två flikar som överlappar varandra
<Philip5> har hänt ibland
<MaxJezy> det händer sällan, men de händer
<MaxJezy> dessa sjukdommar får kubuntu att verka lite efter
<MaxJezy> de har funnits i några år nu, börjar bli dags att hitta lösningen på de
<MaxJezy> panelhantering har alltid varit en stark sida hos windows
<Philip5> MaxJezy: var du med och chattade med dina polare?? http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/chatt-med-kronofogden
<MaxJezy> haha
<MaxJezy> näe, ja tycker inte om såna tidningar
<Philip5> sådana tidningar som bjuder in fogden att få sprida sitt budskap ;)
<MaxJezy> censurerar allt som inte passar in
<MaxJezy> nu ska ja inte bli politisk
<MaxJezy> blir så lätt upprörd
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jag tror du är en av de män som kommer rösta på gudrun schyman och fi! i nästa val
<MaxJezy> börjar alltid name-droppa massa politiker som ja hoppas dör olyckligt när man pratar om sånt här
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Vi får väl hoppas
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tänk om de skickat fel och du får en modell för canon :O
<Flygisoft> Fy fan
<Flygisoft> säg inte så
<MaxJezy> tänj
<MaxJezy> tänk om de packat fel, ett kg kinesiskt kokain.
<Philip5> då kanske det blir fest
<MaxJezy> hoppas inte de  skickat fel, men de händer dagligen.
<MaxJezy> läste om en kille som fick hem 200 gram hash på posten utan att ha beställt något
<MaxJezy> och en kvinna som fick 20 kg cannabis planterat i hennes surfing-bag på flygplatsen i australien
<Philip5> och han hette MaxJezy och bor lite utanför sundsvall?! ;)
<MaxJezy> tyvärr inte :(
<MaxJezy> jag fick dock en check på några hundra dollars en gång när ja bodde i norge
<MaxJezy> det var till någon helt annan
<Flygisoft> 2013-04-29 12:58 - Försändelsen har kommit till mottagarens utlämningsställe. Express körs ut till mottagaren, övriga försändelser aviseras
<Flygisoft> Bör vara där
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> jag har fått avi flera gånger, sen åker man dit och så står det på avin att man får hämta ut det en dag senare
<Philip5> men det brukar väl vara om de avser dela ut själva samma dag men misslyckats 
<Philip5> då åker de i slutet av sin runda till utlämningsstället
<Philip5> så brukar det iof vara här
<MaxJezy> sundsvall är verkligen efterblivet med posthantering
<MaxJezy> vi hade postutlämning på statoil, men sen flytta de vår post typ 8 km bort
<MaxJezy> på ica, ica är efterblivet.
<MaxJezy> tappar dom köttfärs på golvet tappar dom paketen på golvet med
<MaxJezy> man ser hur jävligt det ser ut på paket rummet
<MaxJezy> grejerna ligger förjävligt, kaos, frukt, kött och post blandat i en salig röra
<MaxJezy> jag hämtade ut lampor förut, 4 ggr i rad va de trasiga
<Flygisoft> :/
<MaxJezy> jävla satanister som jobbar på ica
<Flygisoft> Vi hade på OKQ8 här förut, sen flyttade dom det till Hemköp mitt i stan
<MaxJezy> sverige håller på att säljas ut till att bli världens sämsta postland
<MaxJezy> fick brev hem att posten kommer endast levereras varannan dag framöver
<MaxJezy> vet inte när det träder i kraft dock
<Philip5> bor man på landet behöver man inte post så ofta
<Philip5> ;)
<MaxJezy> jag bor ju centralt 
<MaxJezy> strandvägen, finaste gatan!
<MaxJezy> jag måste övertala kärringen att flytta med mig utomlands
<MaxJezy> blir bara bitter av att se landet förfalla
<MaxJezy> ska slänga in kebabpizza i ugnen, det gör en glad iaf
<Philip5> du får skaffa en bunker och låsa in dig i med en massa mat och vapen
<Philip5> komma ut när världen gått under
<MaxJezy> ja hoppades på att den skulle gå under när alla lovade
<MaxJezy> 2012
<MaxJezy> speciellt i sthlms regionen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du 4 st AA-batterier laddade hemma då så du kan börja leka med blixten direkt när du kört din unboxing?!
<MaxJezy> jag har slut på aa batterier
<MaxJezy> min mus blinkar rött och dör helatiden :(
<MaxJezy> gah, batteritorsk är hemskt
<MaxJezy> hittade batterier i barnleksaker :)
<Philip5> så där... då har man shoppat till valborgsmiddag så nu kan firandet får börja
<Philip5> laddas upp rejält på stan
<Philip5> galen kö på ica
<Philip5> MaxJezy: antar att du både firar kvalborg idag och valborg imorgon och så ut på 1 maj och demonstrera
<Philip5> hårda dagar för dig nu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen, har lekt lite med den nu redan faktiskt :P
<Flygisoft> köpte en ny laddare nu på en gång, den du länkade från kjell och company, inte batterierna dock, kör med dom som följer med tills vidare
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men laddaren kom med batterier också eller kunde du köpa bara laddaren?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur känns blixten då? känns den budget eller prisvärd?
<Philip5> coolt att den kom 
<Flygisoft> Med batterierna, tänkte du pratade ju om att du köpte andra batterier till, köpte inte dom
<Philip5> kom det batterier med blixten också? då måste det varit något de kastat med för det brukar man inte få 
<Flygisoft> kör med dom som kom med laddaren
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Nej kom inte med några batterier
<Flygisoft> Tycker den känns helt okej faktiskt, trodde den skulle kännas plastigare än vad den gjorde
<Philip5> de som kommer med duger om man inte är så kräsen men de jag köpt extra är kanske 30% bättre
<Philip5> jag skulle tro att yongnuo tillverkar sina blixtar i typ samma fabriker som canon
<Philip5> i kina
<Flygisoft> När man vinklar blixten upp och ner kanske känns lite plastigt och budget men det får man nog leva med
<Philip5> deras förra modell som jag har är nästan precis lika som canons förra bästa blixt
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> om man tänker på priset så får du ju typ 3 sådana där blixtar för priset av en av nikons eller canons värstingar
<Flygisoft> Jo precis :P
<Philip5> synd att inte din pop-up-blixt kan vara master
<Flygisoft> I sidled kan jag då inte klaga något på, känns ganska robust där
<Philip5> ja jag tycker de är larvigt prisvärda
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte varför inte fler säljer de här i sverige eller europa. om det kan ha något med patentgrejs att göra
<Flygisoft> Mjo möjligt
<Flygisoft> Det roliga är att paketet var märkt som Gift och värde på $23
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> luriga
<Philip5> nu får du lära dig bli proffsig på blixtfoto
<Flygisoft> Haha menar det :P
<Philip5> se vad som menas med rear curtain och sånt ;)
<Flygisoft> Ca tog det, ganska precis 2 vecor att få den tror jag :)
<Flygisoft> va*
<Philip5> du fick med en omnibouncer också eller?
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> en sådan där vit kåpa att sätta på
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> de är smidiga inomhus
<Philip5> men varför folk använder dem utomhus vet jag inte
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> vanligt att man ser pressfotografer och andra ha dem på för jämnan
<Philip5> nu ska jag ut på en löparrunda... du får väl leka lite med blixten så länge
<Flygisoft> Jajemen, hörs sen då
<Philip5> jepp
<MaxJezy> kul, grattis!
<MaxJezy> Philip5: https://www.flashback.org/t2132918
<MaxJezy> där är min nya idol!
<MaxJezy> :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du och smeker och gosar med din nya blixt nu som om den vore en kattunge?!?! :P
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Ne jag sitter och skapar lite banners i Photoshop faktiskt
<Flygisoft> tänkte testa lite mera när det börjar bli lite mörkare :)
<Philip5> MaxJezy: kalla fakta igår på tv4 handlade ju om den där tanten och andra kriminella åldringar
<Philip5> aha
<MaxJezy> missade det :)
<Philip5> finns väl på tv4 play
<MaxJezy> ja, men näe
<MaxJezy> ja snubblade över det på flashback
<MaxJezy> besöker ogärna tv4 eller annan skitmedia
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft: bjuder du på en bild med din nya blixt senare?
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> härligt
<Flygisoft> ;D
<MaxJezy> vad ska du fota?
<MaxJezy> har du några planer?
<Flygisoft> Den är faiktiskt riktigt snabb måste jag säga
<Flygisoft> min kamera är väl inte den snabbaste att ta flera kort i rad men snabbt gick det när jag testade :P
<Flygisoft> Haha ne inte direkt, får väl se vad det blir :P
<Flygisoft> regnar ju ute tyvärr
<Philip5> vilken är snabb?
<MaxJezy> omladdningen på blixten?
<MaxJezy> det är som en strobe, bara blinkar på uta tusan
<Philip5> jo den är minst lika snabb som de proffsiga 
<MaxJezy> kameran hänger inte med
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> har du pip-ljud på när den är redo?
<MaxJezy> ja tycker nikon d3100 är sexig, tar den 4 bilder / s?
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Jadu, kanske är något sånt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du testat de olika modesen på blixten eller kör du bara auto-ttl?
<Flygisoft> Bara testat ttl än ja :P
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: 3 fps är det
<Philip5> ttl är smidigt. bara att ändra på blixtkompensationen så blir det oftast bra
<MaxJezy> jag tycker inte FPS:en har så stor betydelse
<MaxJezy> bättre att filma om man vill få bra bild i rörelse
<MaxJezy> blommorna springer inte sin väg när man macro-fotar
<MaxJezy> i mörker är endo autofocus så värdelöst att allt blir suddigt iaf
<Philip5> har inte så stor betydelse för mig heller för i 99% av fallen så fotar jag en bild i taget utan någon autoburst
<MaxJezy> det är mest för de som vill leka häftiga fotografer och hålla in knappen så de låter som man är värsta cool
<Philip5> vid sportfoto är det säkert bra
<MaxJezy> titta, min uzi-kamera smattrar som värsta smatterbandet, snälla titta!!
<MaxJezy> jo, fast där tycker jag endå film är bättre
<MaxJezy> har man ett bra objektiv för film så får man nice bilder ur filmen
<MaxJezy> vill man ta en bild som man ska ha för försäljning av varor i annonsblad riggar man endå allt med linor och fejkar saker i photoshoppen efteråt
<MaxJezy> men, klart det inte skadar att ha 20 bilder i sekunden
<MaxJezy> men de är nog inget jag skulle betala många kronor extra för
<MaxJezy> shit, jag spammar verkligen rader.
<MaxJezy> om ni vill kicka mig så för all del!
<Flygisoft> HAha
<Flygisoft> Ne jag använder då aldrig den funktionen annars, gjorde de mest för att testa hur blixten hängde med
<MaxJezy> Philip5: såg du att theslantedlens har en tävling nju
<MaxJezy> man kan vinna ett tamron objektiv värt 14 tusen dollar
<Philip5> MaxJezy: såg det men vet inte vad som krävs för att vinna. frågan är om man ens kan vinna som icke-amerikan
<MaxJezy> nej de går ej :)
<MaxJezy> ja tycker inte om såna tävlingar
<MaxJezy> folk går i taket och börjar tigga som galningar
<Philip5> men det objektivet man kan vinna är rätt najs
<MaxJezy> läste kommentarer som typ "jag har cancer, snälla ge mig objektivet så mina barn får se bra bilder på mig"
<MaxJezy> "jag har inte råd att bli bra fotograf utan att vinna detta objektiv"
<MaxJezy> jo, det är säkert as-nice objektiv
<MaxJezy> Philip5: har du skrivit en kommentar?
<Philip5> nope
<MaxJezy> "please, i'm from sweden, pay like all my money in tax and public service tv, please help me to be a great fotografer, my chicks are standing here and waiting to be fotographeeed all nude"
<Philip5> lol
<MaxJezy> man kanske skulle starta en foto-youtube-tutorial-site
<MaxJezy> så har man priser
<MaxJezy> det bygger väl lite på att man måste like, share och allt möjligt på youtube
<MaxJezy> så folk får nys om sidan, och själv vill bli vinnare
<MaxJezy> och likar och shar:ar
<MaxJezy> så ser många tamron reklamen på videon
<MaxJezy> och slented lens får intäkter 
<MaxJezy> youtube=facebook
<Flygisoft> Jodu
<MaxJezy> tror ni mitt kit-objektiv drar många likes?
<MaxJezy> om ja sätter det som pris
<Flygisoft> Vet en person som sitter heltid och spelar dator och gör videos kör live stream
<Flygisoft> delar ut hyr mycket priser som helst
<Flygisoft> hur*
<MaxJezy> :)
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu :P
<MaxJezy> om man slapp alla tiggar-kommentarer
<MaxJezy> man måste vara hård av stål om man ska neka alla cancersjuka och fattiga
<Philip5> MaxJezy: men din tjej ställer väl upp på lite nakenbilder du kan ta och sälja dyrt till playboy så du kan bli ekonomiskt oberoende?!?!
<MaxJezy> näe, hon är kräsen på den fronten
<MaxJezy> även om bilderna skulle sälja som smör
<Philip5> dålig stil och pryd
<MaxJezy> hon har ett nice ass!
<MaxJezy> känns lite som ja kastat några tusen i sjön nu när ja inte får nakenfotografera
<MaxJezy> kanske får köra med stilen att hota henne, säga att jag annars fotar andra tjejer
<MaxJezy> vem vet vad som händer när blixten inte smattrar 
<MaxJezy> herregud, jag är en hemsk människa som ens tänker tanken
<Philip5> MaxJezy: du får bilda team med Flygisoft och hans nya blixt. han kanske kan vara din fotoassisent när du tar alla nude shots
<MaxJezy> Philip5: du är säkert bättre fotograf än jag, gör det du!
<MaxJezy> jag ska ju filma
<MaxJezy> blixt är endå inget för mig
<Philip5> tror du inte din tjej blir extra pryd om jag ska ta nude shots av henne?
<MaxJezy> näh, hon är nog anti nude bilder oavsätt vem som står bakom kameran
<MaxJezy> kanske om det är någon riktig hunk
<MaxJezy> gjorde en /clear i denna kanal :)
<MaxJezy> den loggas väl inte?
<MaxJezy> mohahahaha
<MaxJezy> ubuntulo12: ubuntulog.. hoppas ni inte är såna skvallerbyttor som postar allt på google!
<Philip5> självklart
<MaxJezy> herregud, Philip5, du kanske inte får ha kvar din ppa när du pratar om så vulgära saker?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/29/%23kubuntu-se.txt
<Philip5> ;)
<MaxJezy> har inte nikon någon sån där as-kort sexig glugg?
<MaxJezy> canon har ju flera 
<Philip5> as-kort?
<Philip5> vad är det?
<MaxJezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/image/1706667
<MaxJezy> typ som denna
<Philip5> panncake lens
<Philip5> nej
<MaxJezy> beror det på uppbyggnad av kamerahuset?
<Philip5> nej jag tror bara de inte tänt på idéen
<MaxJezy> de borde ha en sån, billig variant.
<MaxJezy> som man kan ha som skydd för kameran när man fraktar den, men endå kunna fota med
<MaxJezy> ska du köpa d7100 eller?
<MaxJezy> såg att den är som nyhet på  dustin nu
<Philip5> nej men om jag skulle köpa nytt nu och jag skulle köpa en crop sensor kamera så skulle jag det
<Philip5> nästa kamera blir nog en nikon D800E är jag tycker mig ha råd
<Philip5> kanske när skatteåterbäringen kommer
<MaxJezy> ja, vi väntar in robin hood!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du på språng och testar nya blixten?!
<Flygisoft> Är fortfarande fast här tyvärr
<Philip5> fast i vad?
<Flygisoft> Koda och greja :
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kommer drömma om dålig kod sedan
<MaxJezy> misstänker att Flygisoft somnade i koden
<MaxJezy> min unge brukar somna i maten
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: antar du kommer sova med nya blixten och natt och krama den och mysa
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-30
<Philip5> MaxJezy: idag fick jag mitt variable nd filter :D
<Philip5> MaxJezy: så nu kam jag filma i f1.8 i fullt solsken :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du blixtrat någe idag?
<MaxJezy> Philip5: nästa gång när du ska beställa något från ebay
<MaxJezy> kan du inte beställa ett ND filter till mig med?
<MaxJezy> så får du pengarna och lite för besväret av mig
<Philip5> det törs man ju inte för man har ju hört hur pass kreditovärdig du är... ;)
<MaxJezy> förskottsbetalning givetvis
<Philip5> har inte testat det än. tror det egentligen är av härdat plast snarare än glas men funkar nog för att filma
<MaxJezy> du får pengarna innan du gör beställning
<MaxJezy> du kan då dem som bitcoins om du vill dessutom, då slipper du röja din identitet.
<Philip5> får testa imorgon för ikväll är det valborgsfirande som gäller
<MaxJezy> jopp, ikväll blir det fest
<Philip5> du vill väl inte ha något sådant filter ändå? det ser ju inte snyggt ut på din kamera  ;)
<MaxJezy> hur ser det ut? jag tänkte ett sånt filter som ja länkade förut
<MaxJezy> va kostade ditt?
<Philip5> jo det ser ut som sådana
<Philip5> 150 kr inkl frakt
<MaxJezy> perfekt om man ska filma brudar på standen!
<Philip5> tror det är typ samma glas i filtret som det brukar vara i solglasögon
<Philip5> funkar nog så länge de inte blir repiga
<Philip5> men repas mycket lättare än dyrare filter i härdat glas
<MaxJezy> jo, men de är ju billiga
<Philip5> ja
<MaxJezy> https://www.bitcoinstore.com/advancedsearch/result/?q=nd+filter
<MaxJezy> out of stock :(
<Philip5> har nu redan upptäckt ett problem med filtret
<Philip5> det drabbas lätt av ghosting
<MaxJezy> kan du filma lite olika tester och posta på youtube
<Philip5> jo imorgon kan jag nog det
<MaxJezy> bra
<Philip5> är precis ett sånt här jag har nu: http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/V1-67mm-HD-variable-Neutral-Density-ND-fader-filter-adjustable-From-ND2-to-ND400/221202241355/item
<MaxJezy> du kan filma typ, starka reflektioner, tjejer och vatten
<Philip5> 67 mm så jag kan ha det på alla mina objektiv med olika stepringar utom mitt 80-200
<MaxJezy> ser ut som det jag visade på kina-sidan
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> eftersom det blir ghosting så är det dålig antireflexbehandling på det
<Philip5> märks väl iof mest om man filmar ljusare saker som finns i bland mörka saker eller mörker
<MaxJezy> kan du inte motverka ghosting genom shutterspeed?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> det är ju ljus som stutsar mellan filtret och objektivets glas
<MaxJezy> blir nyfiken hur det ser ut
<MaxJezy> kanske är en nice effekt 
<MaxJezy> bättre med ljus som stutsar än strutsar mellan filtret och objektivet.
<Philip5> MaxJezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghK6CTM3JZA
<Philip5> där ser du ghosting effects
<Philip5> reflexer av ljusa grejer som speglas runt i bilden
<MaxJezy> beror inte detta på grund av IOR?
<MaxJezy> index of refraction
<MaxJezy> kanske plast har annan ior än glas
<Philip5> tror det bli pga reflexer mellan de sämre elementen
<Philip5> dålig reflexbehandling
<Philip5> MaxJezy: är det party ikväll eller hemma sjuk?
<MaxJezy> jag är hemma :)
<MaxJezy> har ätit korvstroganoff och chips, nyponsoppa också
<MaxJezy> lite fest kan man ju säga att det kändes som
<MaxJezy> Philip5: du då?
<Philip5> kom hem för en stund sedan efter lite majbrasa och fyrverkeritittande
<MaxJezy> gött, ja gillar inte brasor längre
<MaxJezy> luktar så illa om kläder efteråt
<MaxJezy> youtube håller på att rasa!
<MaxJezy> sälj alla aktier ni har
<Philip5> sant
<MaxJezy> 90 % av videos jag testar är inte tillgängliga
<MaxJezy> de som är tillgängliga, de buffrar inte bra ens på sämsta kvalitet
<Philip5> funkar bra för mig
<MaxJezy> det enda som funkar är typ annonserna.
<Philip5> låter mer som det är din isp som inte ger dig bra strömmar
<MaxJezy> ligger inte annonserna på youtubes servrers?
<MaxJezy> får inte du "det här klippet är inte tillgängligt"
<Philip5> nä
<MaxJezy> det är riktigt skumt, tror endå youtube är ansvarig
<MaxJezy> allt annat streamar ju as-fint
<Philip5> har du telia?
<MaxJezy> jepp
<Philip5> läste nått om att det var tjaffs mellan youtube och telia om hur det skulle delas på någon bandbredd
<Philip5> googla på det så kanske du hittar nått
<MaxJezy> telia säger att dom har kapacitetsproblem och att de ser över det nu
<MaxJezy> men att dom inte kan ge mig ett datum då det ska va åtgärdat
<MaxJezy> det har ju varit så här för vissa kunder i över ett år
<MaxJezy> det är ju inte heller alla telias kunder, vissa får skiten helt enkelt
<Philip5> så boven verkar ju vara telia snarare än youtube/google
<MaxJezy> jo, men.. om telia hade problem med streaming borde inte det påverka andra sidor?
<Philip5> beror kanske på vad det är som är problemet
<MaxJezy> dessutom har jag läst att flera andra operatörer har samma problem
<MaxJezy> i olika länder
<MaxJezy> telia väljer hur som helst att säga att de är deras fel
<MaxJezy> antagligen måste de göra så oavsätt 
<MaxJezy> google är för mäktiga, om de smutskastas kommer google stänga av telia 
<MaxJezy> och då försvinner alla telias kunder
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ska du verkligen ha ett sånt där filter som ger ghosting då? du kanske måste ha ett för 2000 kr istället som inte ghostar ;)
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-01
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> mr blixt ;)
<Philip5> med kontakter i kina
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du mästare på din blixt funktioner nu? kan alla settings utan och innan??
<Flygisoft> Haha ne
<Flygisoft> Men blir bra mycket bättre bilder med denna blixt
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ otrolig skillnad om man kollar mot pop-up blixten
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja det går inte att jämföra
<Philip5> Flygisoft: bara en sådan sak att man kan stutsa ljuset i tak, väggar eller annat får ett annat djup i bilden
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Philip5> god middag madmax_
<Maxjezy> tjena Philip5
<Philip5> Maxjezy: varit ute och demonstrerat och kom hem nu eller?! ;)
<Maxjezy> vaknade precis :)
<Philip5> säger du bara för att du inte vill erkänna att du var ute och demonstrerade
<Maxjezy> bara sd och bönder som demonstrerar
<Philip5> jamen då så ;)
<Maxjezy> Philip5: äru missnöjd med köpet?
<Philip5> av filtret?
<Maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> har inte varit ute och testat det än
<Philip5> hade inte förväntat mig något jätte bra direkt för den pengen
<Philip5> mer för att kunna testa konceptet
<Philip5> ghosting är ju inte så kul
<Philip5> antar att det även kommer ge en del lens flare ute i solen men vi får se
<Maxjezy> mm
<Maxjezy> vi får se
<Philip5> ska dricka klart mitt kaffe här och sedan ge mig ut och provfilma lite får vi se
<Philip5> ta några testclips
<Maxjezy> gör det, intressant. jag ligger här och väntar i sängen.
<Philip5> och spelar sjuk?
<Philip5> piper som en bebis?
<Maxjezy> mm. ska beställa hem käk
<Maxjezy> och bara tycka synd om mig
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Maxjezy: så. nu har jag tagit lite test footage
<Maxjezy> blev de bra?
<Philip5> vet inte än
<Philip5> ska klippa ihop nått nu
<Maxjezy> är det inte bättre att posta filerna som de är?
<Maxjezy> eller vill du leka?
<Maxjezy> :D
<Philip5> vill så klart leka :D
<Maxjezy> najsigt
<Philip5> inte så upphetsande klips
<Philip5> renderar nu
<Philip5> Maxjezy: men nu väntar vi ju också på Flygisoft flash master class bilder också ;)
<Maxjezy> sant sant.
<Maxjezy> är väl bakis
<Philip5> nä den där renderingsprofilen var lite väl hård
<Philip5> får rendera om
<Maxjezy> herregud vilken jävla natt det varit, folk som ligger knivhuggna på sjukan idag
<Philip5> men inte du
<Maxjezy> näe, inte jag, jag är inte så mycket för knivar i bröstet
<Philip5> Maxjezy: nu närmar det sig uppladdning ;)
<Philip5> Maxjezy: laddar upp på tuben nu... 
<Philip5> snart premiär... :P
<Maxjezy> woohoooo!
<Philip5> 3 min....
<Philip5> Maxjezy: klippen som får dig att ångra dig och aldrig köpa ett var nd-filter för under 2000 kr ;P
<Philip5> aldrig sänka dig till att lägga 100 kr
<Maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> mr spender pants
<Maxjezy> jag beställer nog endå ett fast nd filter
<Maxjezy> eller va de heter
<Maxjezy> måste köpa en dusch
<Maxjezy> och en tvättmaskin
<Philip5> om du ska filma så är det ju lite drygt med fast värde
<Philip5> "Processing your video." - youtube
<Maxjezy> jo, men värdet är ju fast nu med, men ja kommer lite närmare målet
<Maxjezy> 2000 är mycket nu när ja måste köpa en tvättmaskin
<Philip5> jag har ett ND8 filter som är fast
<Philip5> använder det väldigt sällan
<Philip5> men bra att ha när det verkligen behövs till nått
<Philip5> Maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oUjMB_VOIY
<Maxjezy> pervo!
<Philip5> :P
<Maxjezy> står och gömmer dig bakom buskar och filmar tjejer :)
<Maxjezy> tycker dock mig inte se några negativa aspekter på det där filtret
<Maxjezy> på den videon
<Philip5> nej inte under de omständigheterna
<Philip5> det är när det är mörkt med ljusa ställen som det blir ghosting
<Philip5> som att filma inomhus mot ett fönster
<Maxjezy> jaja
<Maxjezy> då är det ju endå prisvärt
<Philip5> ja för 100 kr så kan man ju leka med det om till vardags och undvika det när förutsättningarna inte är gynsamma
<Philip5> filmade heller inte in i solen eller när solen stod lågt så jag vet inte riktigt hur det blir med lens flare
<Philip5> solen stod iaf ovan emot mig och det gick ju bra
<Philip5> blev du sugen på ett sånt ändå? ;)
<Philip5> inte avskräckt
<Maxjezy> jo, ja ska nog ha ett 
<Philip5> skulle vilja ha en exponeringsindikator i liveview
<Philip5> nu får man ju mer gissa efter hur det ser ut på skrämen i liveview
<Philip5> Maxjezy: ska du inte övertala din tjej att öppna ett ebay-konto knutet till paypal i hennes namn ;)
<Maxjezy> hon har ju inte visa :(
<Philip5> vad köper hon med när du shoppar på dustin åt henne?
<Philip5> faktura?
<Maxjezy> jo, och postförsklott
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jajemen
<Flygisoft> Måste lära mig lite mer innan man vågar visa er något bara :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du är så försiktig
<Philip5> och blygsam
<Flygisoft> haha :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nya blixten känns inte för stor på din lilla kamera då?
<Flygisoft> Visst känns den stor, men man blir nog van med det
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> maxjezy: ett sånt här objektiv har jag testat att fota med på frihand utan stativ :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWhb5Z4RRrk
<maxjezy> stabilt?
<maxjezy> vilken dålig video de var
<maxjezy> gah, ibland är allt emot mig
<maxjezy> nu funkar inte filebrowsern
<maxjezy> man ser inte vilka filer som är markerade
<maxjezy> går ej klicka på filer heller
<Philip5> vad du råkar ut för konstiga saker då
<maxjezy> ja, jag har inte gjort någonting 
<maxjezy> lixom, ja går inte in i inställningar och pillar runt som en som utforskar
<maxjezy> tittade på youtube ett par minuter och nu är allt som vanligt igen
<maxjezy> Philip5: gillar du burgare?
<Philip5> jadå
<maxjezy> finns en serie som börjat på travel channel
<maxjezy> någon hamburgar nörd åker runt och testar burgare
<Philip5> som handlar om burgare? 
<maxjezy> jo, olika burgare 
<maxjezy> vattnas alltid i munnen när ja kikar
<maxjezy> Philip5: ångrar du dig att du inte köpte denna istället http://cintiq13hd.wacom.com/en
<Philip5> är ju en viss prisskillnad
<maxjezy> fast den va inte så galet dyr
<Flygisoft> Testade trigga blixten via pop-up blixten på kameran, är ju ganska nice att kunna göra så
<maxjezy> kan man köra båda samtidigt?
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför klockan ändrar från local till utc
<maxjezy> kan det vara så att kubuntu har en väg in för någon att remote styra mitt system
<maxjezy> någon som jävlas?
<maxjezy> bbl
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jo, köra den större blixten från sidan eller vad man nu vill
<maxjezy> det är ju perfekt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo det är najs men tyvärr kan den väl inte köra ttl då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har man en nikon-modell över 5000-serien så kan man ju styra din nya blixt med ttl via pop-up-blixten
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-02
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag har sökt jobb som fotograf idag :)
<maxjezy> Diakrit är ett av norra Europas ledande företag inom visualisering och 3D-modellering. Företaget har drygt 230 anställda med kontor i Stockholm, Halmstad och Göteborg, samt produktion i Bangkok och Peking. Diakrit har en bred kundkrets med drygt 1300 kunder inom fastighetssektorn och retail. Majoriteten av kundbasen finns i de nordiska länderna och vi har även framgångsrikt påbörjat försäljning i Tyskland och USA. 
<maxjezy> nämnde även att jag är en hejare på 3d-modellering
<maxjezy> http://www.diakrit.se/
<maxjezy> detta sysslar de med.
<maxjezy> jag nämnde även att jag har bra referenser
<maxjezy> tänkte att du kan ställa upp på det, du som är känd o allt
<Philip5> hehe, sa du inte att de kunde sluta leta för du tar jobbet...
<Philip5> så skrev du väl att du bara använde blender för annars får det vara
<maxjezy> haha, jepp
<maxjezy> tror inte det spelar någon roll vilken 3d mjukvara de använder
<maxjezy> de ville att man minst har en 14 mpixel fullformats kamera
<maxjezy> och ett vidvinkel objektiv
<maxjezy> appråpå objektiv, jag kom på en nice grej för mitt kit-objektiv
<maxjezy> mcdonalds hade glas med gummiband runt, dessa gummiband passar perfekt på kit-objektivets focus-snurra
<maxjezy> så man får en helt smooth focus, lite mer motstånd men endå så snurrar det som om det gick på ett tidsur.
<maxjezy> det är en sån där diy grej
<Philip5> fixigt
<maxjezy> ah, helt klart
<Philip5> du menar att din kamera och objektiv in riktigt kvalar in på deras krav på utrustning??
<maxjezy> makes video looks so sexsty!
<Philip5> dina grejer som är allt man behöver ;)
<maxjezy> jo, kameran gör väl det men objektivet saknar jag
<Philip5> din kamera är ju inte fullformat
<maxjezy> jag skrev att jag har en konsumentkamera
<maxjezy> inte vilken
<maxjezy> de kan ju sitta och fantisera om att ja har någon som nästan är pro
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det kan nog vara så, får ju köra manuellt typ
<Philip5> vad har fullformat att göra med manuellt eller inte?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: jag trodde nästan att du hade stukat foten i skogen så tyst det varit
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Städar :P
<Philip5> de rikgt dyra tilt/shift-objektiven man brukar använda vid foto av arkitektur är helt manuella
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tänkte på det du sa igår innan du drog, ttl med blixten externt
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> vad tänkte du då?
<maxjezy> att man kan styra den med popuppen
<maxjezy> men på de dyrare så kan man göra något annat
<maxjezy> via ttl med popuppen
<maxjezy> jag gissar bara
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> pop-upen kan vara master för andra slavblixtar och styra dem med ttl
<Philip5> flera blixter kan vara i olika grupper som kan ha egna egenskaper
<maxjezy> lite som vertexgrupper i blender?
<maxjezy> eller kanske som grupper öht
<Philip5> Flygisoft: somnade du?
<maxjezy> jag tror han snubblade på mattkanten, slog i näsan i dörrkarmen och tappa vigselringen som åkte in i damsugren
<maxjezy> nu sitter han där med sax och klipper och dammet flyger runt
<Philip5> kanske, och i hans testamente kanske det står att hans nya blixt ska gå till maxjezy men du vill inte ha den för du tycker den blir så ful på din lilla kamera
<maxjezy> passar den hans så passar den min
<maxjezy> de är ju ungefär exakt samma storlek
<Philip5> men det tycker nog du inte inte den gör
<maxjezy> även om ja tycker att man inte ska ha blixt då det kan skrämma iväg djur i naturen
<maxjezy> är det LED eller något annat i blixtarna nu?
<maxjezy> tänkte, LED borde ju kunna vara effektivt vid nattfilm
<Philip5> inte i blixtarna
<Philip5> led är ju däremot vanligt vid fast belysning eller vad det nu kallas på svenska
<maxjezy> svenska är ganska dåligt språk
<maxjezy> säger man hemsida ännu?
<Philip5> vissa gör det och det låter väldigt töntigt
<maxjezy> ja de gör det
<maxjezy> vad säger man annars?
<Philip5> webbplats
<maxjezy> jag säger intergalaktisk webbportal
<maxjezy> men många förstår inte annat än hemsida, och då blir de lätt att man använder det för att göra sig förstådd
<Flygisoft> Ne städar på, det bästa som finns -.-
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag får väl köpa en bättre kamera sen någon gång så får man väl ut mer av blixten då haha
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: jag är övertygad om att man kan få bra bilder utan alla finesser som finns att ta del av
<maxjezy> vissa dyrare kameror är tom sämre än billiga på vissa saker
<maxjezy> man betalar egentligen bara extra för sensorstorlek 
<Flygisoft> Ja visst är det så
<Flygisoft> Vill jag köra med blixten från sidan eller något sånt så får jag ju bara ställa in den manuellt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: eller så får du köpa en nikon sb-700 och sätta på din kamera som även kan styra din yn568ex :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: eller en su-800 på kameran. den känns säkert väldigt prisvärd för dig...
<Flygisoft> pff
<Flygisoft> Kanske billigare då att köpa någon kina grej för den biten då :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja köp sådana här när de väl börjar levereras. de är i produktion nu och ska snart släppas även för nikon: http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=314
<Philip5> då kan du ha blixten vart som helst med ttl inom en 100-200 m
<Philip5> jag ska skaffa sådana när de väl blir tillgängliga. har ett gäng pixel kings nu men de funkar inte med ttl med yongnuo-blixtar utan bara med nikons egna blixtar. 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: En på kameran och en på blixten då eller?
<Flygisoft> Eller kör man bara på kameran?
<Philip5> en på varje
<Philip5> sändare och mottagare
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Endast för Canon än så länge?
<Philip5> ja men nikonversionen är på gång och släpps när som helst
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Flygisoft> Vet du om de kommer ligga på ungefär samma pris som de för Canon?
<Philip5> skulle tro det
<Philip5> nackdelen med nästan alla sådan lösningar för nikon är att de inte brukar hantera mer än en grupp
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> än så länge måste man ha en su-800 att sätta uppe på yn622n om man ska styra flera grupper som har olika egenskaper. pixel king kommer snart med en styrenhet man kopplar till men deras klarar ju bara nikon-blixtar om man ska använda ttl. pocketwizard har en ac3-grej man sätter på men deras grejer är svindyra.
<Philip5> phottix odin stödjer ttl i grupper men är också dyrt
<Philip5> de flesta funkar alltså med många blixtrar men alla måste ha samma inställning på blixtkompensationen.
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Ja, är väl inget jag lär hålla på med skulle jag tro ändå :P
<Philip5> om man har flera blixtar så är det väldigt bra
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag tänka mig
<maxjezy> varför använder man blixtar?
<maxjezy> istället för lampor
<maxjezy> ger de starkare ljus?
<Philip5> delvis
<Flygisoft> Men gillar att kunna använda blixten externt, så man kanske får skaffa transceiver sen
<maxjezy> värme?
<Philip5> enklare att ta med en speedlight, mer kraft, mindre värme
<maxjezy> fast, man borde lätt kunna lösa detta med leds
<maxjezy> starkt ljus, lite värme
<maxjezy> batterisnålt
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> och de är lätt att ha en fjärr för att styra vilka som ska va igång osv
<Flygisoft> Krävs väl ganska stora med en jävla massa ledlampor då känns det som?
<Philip5> kan även ge strobeeffekter
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> blixtar är så begränsade tycker jag
<maxjezy> kanske det är styrkan som de vinner med isf
<Philip5> med en lite kraftigare blixt kan man göra dag till natt
<Philip5> mer kontoll över ambient light alltså
<maxjezy> jo, de klart
<Philip5> som man kan med Flygisoft blixt ;)
<maxjezy> jag som filmar tjänar nog mer på ledlampor
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> att släpa med sig både blixt och lampor känns lite mycket
<Philip5> svårt att köra med blixt när man filmar
<Flygisoft> Du får sitta med flera, så tar nästa över så går det bara runt runt :D
<maxjezy> jag väntar på att se lite billigare leds på marknaden dock
<maxjezy> de som är bra kostar galet mycket
<maxjezy> finns en perfekt ficklampa på clas ohlsson har ja för mig
<maxjezy> den har en generator som man snurrar upp
<Flygisoft> lol
<maxjezy> perfekt för den som ska vara i naturen länge
<Philip5> maxjezy: och den kan man ju ladda enheter med som kan få ström via usb för den har ett usb-uttag ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5: wah?
<maxjezy> finns det?
<Philip5> bara att sitta i skogen och snurra i ett par timmar om man ska ladda sin mobil
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> as-nice
<Philip5> om det är samma ficklampa vi tänker på
<maxjezy> tror inte man behöver snurra så länge 
<maxjezy> några minuter borde räcka för ett par dagars batteritid
<maxjezy> på standby
<maxjezy> om man har bra mottagning
<maxjezy> Philip5: den jag tänker på är silver/grå
<maxjezy> och har 3 leds
<Philip5> tror den var vit som jag såg i butiken men den kanske finns i olika färg
 * Philip5 dricker cherry coke och får gamla minnen av björnklister som nya igen....
<maxjezy> uäk
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur känns det att ha färre fotoprylar än Flygisoft?!?! :P
<Philip5> det är ju flest fotoprylar när man dör som vinner och du ligger efter
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja du leder ju stort iaf
<Philip5> apropå fotoprylar. jag är bra sugen på att köpa en gammal hederlig hasselblad
<Philip5> de har ju precis gått ur produktion nu
<Philip5> så jäkla snygga och har sånt maffigt ljud när man tar en bild
<maxjezy> hur många prylar har du Flygisoft
<Philip5> men då borde man börja pilla med film igen också för ett digital bakstycke till dem kostar ju mer än att man bara vill leka med den
<maxjezy> Philip5: räknas bara dslr prylarna eller?
<Philip5> fast Flygisoft har väl bara 1 objektiv och maxjezy har 2? Flygisoft har 1 blixt och maxjezy har ingen
<Philip5> sånt som man kan använda till sin systemkamera
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> så min mjukfocusring räknas?
<Flygisoft> Jag har 18-55mm objectivet och 70-300mm, så blixten då
<Philip5> just ja... ja då har ni ju lika många gluggar
<maxjezy> dessutom har jag en tripod
<Philip5> uj uj
<maxjezy> tyvärr har ett ben gått av :(
<Philip5> spännande
<maxjezy> tvåpod
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Jo det har jag med (lånat)
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> en tvåpod... ja de är ju heta på marknaden
<Philip5> jag har 1 monopod och 2 tripods och ena tripoden går att ta av ena benet på och göra en monopod till på
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag har typ 20 st soft focus ringar
<Philip5> sådana som du fått på donken
<maxjezy> och färgfilter till blixtar
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> räknas inte de? vah vah
<maxjezy> vi måste göra upp reglerna innan vi börjar tävla
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Manfrotto tripod har jag lånat av min sambos mamma, hon använder det aldrig så
<Philip5> ja de brukar göra najsiga stativ
<maxjezy> jag ska beställa någon kamerapryl nu
<Philip5> på ditt kreditkort ;)
<maxjezy> äh, ja skiter i det
<maxjezy> dustin hade inte røde mic
<maxjezy> hittade en sony mic, men den va ju helt värdelös
<maxjezy> värre än den interna på en sony kamera
<Flygisoft> lol
<Flygisoft> Ja du har väl mic ingång på din 3200
<Flygisoft> tror inte jag har det
<Flygisoft> Fast du kanske inte filmar med din kamera
<maxjezy> hur säger man mvh på engelska
<maxjezy> jag har det på tungan
<maxjezy> jag skickar ett tiggarbrev till sennheiser nu
<Philip5> regards eller best regards
<maxjezy> Thanks in advance ?
<maxjezy> plus regards
<Philip5> det är tack på förhand
<maxjezy> eller bara regards?
<maxjezy> jag tigger ju, blir det för PÅ med thanks in advance?
<maxjezy> ah, skippar det
<Philip5> usb-minnen har kommit ner bra i pris. idag köpte jag ett 16 gb med usb 3.0 för 145 kr
<maxjezy> märke?
<Philip5> transcend
<maxjezy> jag tycker sandisk är värdelösa
<maxjezy> hade cruzer minne från sandisk
<maxjezy> riktigt segt
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Flygisoft> Tror jag kör typ 3st sandisk minnen
<maxjezy> mins inte om de va usb2 eller 3
<Philip5> jag har ett sandisk extreme usb 3.0 också och det är bra
<maxjezy> lånade usbminnen av en kompis
<Philip5> varför lägga pengar på usb2-minnen nu
<maxjezy> såna från kina utan märke
<maxjezy> de va typ 5 ggr snabbare
<maxjezy> och hållbara, sandisk dog efter ett par installationer och lite livecd lek
<Flygisoft> lol
<maxjezy> näe, ja håller mig ifrån sandisk i framtiden
<Flygisoft> Kör ett sandisk 32Gb minne för backup
<maxjezy> fler som haft problem med dessa
<Flygisoft> körs backup automatiskt varje dag mot det minnet, fungerar än
<maxjezy> massa skitprogram i usbdisken dessutom
<maxjezy> som inte går att radera
<Flygisoft> Är väl bara köra format?
<maxjezy> nej, det var inte det
<Flygisoft> gjorde det på mitt iaf
<maxjezy> fick du bort den där separata partitionen ?
<maxjezy> med installfilerna på
<maxjezy> aja, va iaf inte alls nöjd med det minnet
<Flygisoft> Är ganska säker på att tog bort det, men kanske var på ett annat minne, men har mest bara sandisk så
<maxjezy> däremot är jag nöjd med min WD
<maxjezy> däremot har stödet för usb3 varit dåligt i linuxen
<maxjezy> aja, ska duscha, har inte gjort det på en vecka känns det som
<maxjezy> huh
<maxjezy> beställde pizza en minut innan skiten stängde
<maxjezy> onlinepizza
<maxjezy> Philip5: man måste ha fotobevis på prylarna man har väl?
<Philip5> alla mina prylar får inte plats på bild ;)
<maxjezy> det tror jag nog!
<maxjezy> månen får plats på bild
<Philip5> om jag lägger mina prylar på månen och fotar härifrån så är de svårt att se dem
<maxjezy> sant, du får ta fler bilder
<maxjezy> och skriva en lapp för hand där det står Philip5
<maxjezy> så vi vet att det är din bild
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> innan du dör, ingen stress!
<maxjezy> nu blir det muppdrag granskning
<Philip5> de kanske skulle granska dig
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> en moraliskt tveksam figur
<maxjezy> jag sköt palme
<Philip5> nu kommer säpo spåra upp dig när du skrivit så på irc
<Philip5> larmet går på echelon 
<maxjezy> säpo, de bryr sig inte
<maxjezy> de va ju dom som sköt palme :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag fick jobbet!!!!
<maxjezy> näe, jag skämtade bara, de tackade och skrev, "din självrannsakan är nog riktig!"
<maxjezy> en viss nivå av dokumenterad erfarenhet, och utrustning för runt 100k.
<maxjezy> är lite av det de söker
<Philip5> men allt det där har väl du?!
<maxjezy> både ja och nej
<maxjezy> inte just nu, men i framtiden.
<Philip5> i framtiden kommer du vara mycket rikare än bill gates
<maxjezy> inom 5 år är jag rik nog
<maxjezy> då jobbar jag inte längre för pengarna utan för min sinnesro och själafrid
<maxjezy> det sägs att man endast vilar i frid när man är död
<maxjezy> det stämmer inte, man kan vila i frid när man lever som fri
<maxjezy> men staten vill få oss att leva i skuld till staten, i tacksamhet fast vi gör allt de ber oss om.
<maxjezy> så dör man fattig.
<maxjezy> om man inte lever rövare och blir rik.
<maxjezy> jag lever rövare och blir rik.
<maxjezy> det räcker inte att låta ödet, turen eller vad fan man vill ge en en chans till frihet
<maxjezy> man måste tyvärr gå upp och slåss för den
<maxjezy> eller så väntar man på att Flygisoft blivit rik och tjålar lite cash där då å då.
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Farligt att säga saker här
<Flygisoft> med dessa log bots
<Flygisoft> snart ligger det på google med
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> mesigt med bootar
<maxjezy> speciellt nu när google finns
<maxjezy> bottar
<maxjezy> databottar
<maxjezy> nu när google endå finns är det bara att överösa internet med massa skit så de tillslut bestämmer sig för att ta bort google
<maxjezy> då google blir typ, ett förstoringsglas för att se skiten.
<maxjezy> eller, jag vet inte, lite kluven inför denna fråga
<maxjezy> internet är väldigt laddat
<maxjezy> kanske för laddat
<maxjezy> en dag så spricker internetbubblan, då flyger det bajs och annat vidrigt över alla som samlats på internet genom alla år, snacka om vilken ångestladdande upplevelse det kommer bli.
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> låter farligt
<Philip5> värst vad ni tisslar och tasslar här då
<maxjezy> Philip5: alltså du bara försvinner då å då
<maxjezy> man undrar ju va du gör åd
<maxjezy> då
<Philip5> blir du orolig?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> men det känns som du undanhåller något
<Flygisoft> Han kanske kompilerar paket
<Philip5> kollar lite på tv mellan varven
<Flygisoft> Ne nu blir det sova
<Flygisoft> vi hörs
<Flygisoft> natt
<maxjezy> nattis
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-03
<Flygisoft> Morgon alla glada
<Philip5> hur är det med movie master och flash guru idag då?
<Philip5> ni får väl gissa vem som är vem ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vem är du då? Photo guru? :D
<maxjezy> han är mr spendalotoncameragear man
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> nice med digikam faktiskt
<maxjezy> när man får lite koll på det
<maxjezy> va ute och fotade lite på stranden
<maxjezy> testade fota fåglar i luften
<maxjezy> vet inte vad jag gjort fel, haft autoläget på
<maxjezy> borde inte det läsa av hur fort fåglarna flyger
<maxjezy> eller iaf rörelse
<maxjezy> de är inte skarpa bilder iaf
<maxjezy> ah, de va bara några som vart oskarpa
<Philip5> heja digikam
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du ett kit-objektiv?
<maxjezy> den här ideen med mcdonalds glas armband som soft focus för film är riktigt nice
<maxjezy> det blir som en riktig focusring som inte åker fram och tillbaka
<maxjezy> som kitobjektiven har normalt
<maxjezy> man får ett objektiv som känns typ 1000 kr dyrare
<maxjezy> och mycket bättre för film som sagt
<maxjezy> tyvärr funkar inte effekten mer än åt ett håll för tillfället
<maxjezy> kit objektivet är ju faktiskt ett ganska bra objektiv
<Philip5> nej jag har inget kitobjektiv
<Philip5> allt är relativt. sämsta med kitobjektiven är ju att de är så ljussvaga och varierar i styrka
<maxjezy> jo, men det ger också möjligheter på ett kreativt tänk
<maxjezy> kan en fläder med diameter 50 mm fjädra bra?
<maxjezy> går det att göra en stabil så stor fjäder, även om den bara är typ några milimeter hög?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEIpOIG4bXY&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> jag gjorde ett test här 
<maxjezy> först med ringen på, sen utan
<Philip5> fast du är ju så bra på fokus så det märks ju inte så stor skillnad men känslan kanske är bättre
<maxjezy> det blir myckte mindre "twisted arm" effekt
<maxjezy> man lixom slickar focusen 
<maxjezy> just kit objektivets focus är annars väldigt udda i känslan
<maxjezy> jag vill dock ha det såhär fast åt andra hållet med, det går att få till men det blir inte riktigt lika smooth och lättarbetat
<maxjezy> fasiken, jag skulle ju åka bort idag men det blir inte så
<Philip5> jag testade att filma en svartmyra i förstoring med mellanringar men det var inte lätt att hålla honom i bild och dessutom med väldigt kort skräpedjup
<Philip5> objektivet går bara upp till f16 och för macro vill man no kunna ha ännu mer
<Philip5> blev bara skit
<Philip5> får leta något bättre objekt
<maxjezy> mitt går till f29
<Philip5> inte ditt 50mm
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> det går till 22
<maxjezy> tjejen funderar på att köpa ny kamera till mig
<Philip5> en canon ixus?
<maxjezy> kanske en nikon d600
<Philip5> hehe, bara för hon vill
<Philip5> har inte ditt kitobjektiv rätt mycket diffration när det kommer upp i höga f-värden?
<maxjezy> jo, efter att de svarade sådär på min ansökan igår
<Philip5> diffraktion
<maxjezy> att man behöver dyrare utrustning
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> vad är diffraktion?
<maxjezy> typ, skev bild?
<Philip5> var inte jobbet i sthlm också?
<maxjezy> nej, här i sundsvall
<maxjezy> men, det här hinner jag nog inte få
<maxjezy> men hon tyckte jag kunde få en ny kamera och hon den gamla isf
<maxjezy> kan vi använda varandras objektiv isf?
<maxjezy> om ja tar en d800 eller d600 tex
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kan vi väl nu också
<maxjezy> då är det nog värt att hålla sig till nikon
<Philip5> men man vill ju inte använda dx-objektiv till en fx-kamera
<maxjezy> nej, fast tvärtom?
<Philip5> det går bra
<Philip5> det gör duju med ditt 50mm
<maxjezy> är det fx?
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> jaja, då blir det bara att välja en ny kamera
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaGJjf_qO9M
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> ska visa en bild jag tog idag sen
<Philip5> lite störigt. det har kommit in ett dammkorn i min 35mm som ligger mellan två linselement i objektivet som inte går att göra rent utan att montera isär
<Philip5> lite störigt. det har kommit in ett dammkorn i min 35mm som ligger mellan två linselement i objektivet som inte går att göra rent utan att montera isär
<madmax_> har ni snö kvar i uppsala?
<Philip5> hehe, nä
<madmax_> jag hitta lite snö idag ;)
<madmax_> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=50548
<Philip5> som du kan visa i digikam ;)
<Philip5> verkar inte som hela digikam är översatt till svenska? jag kör det bara på engelska så jag har inte tänkt på det
<madmax_> ah, orkade inte ladda upp den i full skala
<madmax_> lättare att printa
<madmax_> digikam crasha
<Philip5> madmax_: nästan som blender va? fast lite mer specialiserat: http://www.elixxier.com/en/products/setalight3d.php
<Philip5> tyvärr inte för linux
<madmax_> Philip5: vill du se en bild jag tog nyss
<madmax_> haha, nice
<madmax_> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=50558
<Philip5> madmax_: ser gott ut! själv äter jag gröt nu för jag blev hungrig men hade inget hemma och kan inte gå ut och shoppa mitt i hockeyn
<madmax_> de är gött med hemmagjord burgare
<madmax_> gröt är ju nyttigt
<madmax_> på en fredag lixom
<Philip5> fast du hade lite felinställd vitbalans ;)
<madmax_> jo, jag bara knäppte för att dokumentera smakerna
<Philip5> brukar heta så ;)
<madmax_> ska öppna en hamburgar restaurang
<Philip5> vore kanske nått
<madmax_> jo, tänk dig det perfekta hamburgarstället i sundsvall
<madmax_> jag har säkert flippat 500 tusen burgare
<madmax_> så jag vet vad jag skulle ge mig in på iaf
<Philip5> har ni några bra burgare på något ställe där som inte är donken, max eller sibylla?
<madmax_> det finns max, men det är ju hemskt
<Philip5> som har lite stora och feta mer i stil med den du hade på bilden?
<madmax_> sen finns sibylla, men det är värdelöst
<madmax_> det öppnade ett nytt ställe mitt i stan förra sommaren
<madmax_> trodde det skulle bli nice
<madmax_> så har dom scan hamburgare
<madmax_> gör inte ens egna kött, fan va less ja blev
<madmax_> finns ingen bra renodlat hamburgar restaurang iaf
<Philip5> här istan har de riktigt goda burgare på texas longhorn
<Philip5> http://www.texaslonghorn.se/restaurants/bnd
<madmax_> ah det där ser nice ut
<Philip5> "vegetarian - that's an old indian word for bad hunter" :D
<madmax_> har dom något eget?
<madmax_> typ en chili ananas burger
<Philip5> ja de kör eget. det är som steak house men så har de specialburgare
<madmax_> ska kolla upp hyrorna här i stenstan
<madmax_> får anställa er som fotograf och assistent sen
<madmax_> till mina vackra burgare 
<Flygisoft> Sover ni
<Flygisoft> ?
<madmax_> nej
<madmax_> jag gör hamburgare
<madmax_> sover ni?
<madmax_> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/image/49540880857
<madmax_> sitter och dressar och fixar med min 3d hamburgare
<Flygisoft> Hamburgare nu?
<maxjezy> jo, fast i 3Dmjukvara
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<maxjezy> käkade en 200 gram tidigare och 20 minuter senare en 150 gram
<maxjezy> postade bild lite tidigare på den första
<Flygisoft> :O
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=50558
<maxjezy> där
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Flygisoft> Såg ut att vara dåligt med sallad på den dock? :P
<maxjezy> jo, jag tycker sallad förstör burgare
<maxjezy> det blir halt och då glider burgaren ur
<Philip5> oj! har ni suttit och pratat när jag inte varit här mitt i natten?!
<maxjezy> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/
<maxjezy> titta på min burgare nu
<maxjezy> tog en pause och fortsatte nu, ska posta en update snart
<Philip5> trodde det skulle vara bild på en uppäten burgare
<maxjezy> näe, ja sculptar en burgare i blender
<maxjezy> körde fluid sim för såserna
<Philip5> den har längre hållbarhet
<maxjezy> ska fixa de lite 
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det du som är på tv3 nu?
<Philip5> gummigubben
<maxjezy> näe, fasiken vad grannarna ovanför väsnas
<maxjezy> varit mycket liv där senaste tiden, börjar kännas otryggt
<maxjezy> ska kolla lite lägenheter
<Philip5> ska du byta upp dig?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> måste ha egen tvättmaskin
<maxjezy> känns som att bo i kollektiv när man har tvättstuga
<maxjezy> svårt i mitt badrum med tvättmaskin nu
<Philip5> du verkar bo så mysigt
<maxjezy> haha
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-04
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jobbar du med 3D eller bara för kul?
<maxjezy> bara för kul
<maxjezy> intresset kommer antagligen leda till arbete inom det senare
<maxjezy> kanske göra kortfilmer till barn eller något
<Philip5> vad händer för blixtgurun och moviemaster idag då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, har du börjat kolla in några blixtmodifiers än då? blivit sugen på att börja köra off-camera flash?
<Philip5> bli mr strobist
<maxjezy> jag sitter och klurar på en animation
<Philip5> maxjezy, går det bra?
 * Philip5 sitter på win7
<Philip5> startade windows för första gången i år (kör dual boot) och har fått hålla på att uppdatera och starta om burken halva eftermiddagen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Satt och kolla lite videos igår om allt möjligt, använda blixten för att få ljus / möker på motiv och sånt
<Flygisoft> mörker*
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> många verkar ju tro man bara har blixt när det är mörkt så det ska bli ljust
<Philip5> blixt är minst eller kanske än mer bra att ha på dagen i ljus om man ska ta porträtt eller annat
<Philip5> för att balansera ljuset eller bara få lite mer tryck i bilden
<Flygisoft> Jo precis :)
<Philip5> och lyfter man blixten från kameran så kan man göra massa kul grejer
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> det går bra
<maxjezy> jag gör upp planlösningen till huset
<maxjezy> klar mer alla väggar nu
<Flygisoft> Yeah :)
<Flygisoft> Alltså youtube
<Flygisoft> laddar som bara den, och nästa video går det så otroligt segt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du kan detta va
<Flygisoft> netstat -i | grep -e "$INTERFACE" -m 3 | awk '{print $8}'
<Flygisoft> TX-OK
<Flygisoft> 26563413
<Flygisoft> Då får jag det där
<Flygisoft> Hur hämtar jag bara ut den sista raden?
<Flygisoft> fattar mig inte på grep och awk riktigt
<Philip5> Flygisoft, den visar fält 8 i grep datan
<maxjezy> och där crashade blender
<maxjezy> behövde endå en paus
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men jag vill ju ta raden under från det jag får ut
<Flygisoft> hur gör jag då? :/
<maxjezy> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/image/49615276589
<maxjezy> dagens burgare
<Flygisoft> Gör du burgare varje dag du?
<Flygisoft> Såg faktiskt godare ut den där än den igår
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Är ju bara skriva eth0
<Flygisoft> typ netstat -i | grep -e "eth0" -m 3 | awk '{print $8}'
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ blir det ju den raden
<Flygisoft> netstat -i | grep -e "eth0" -m 1 | awk '{print $8}'
<Flygisoft> Fast...
<Flygisoft> jag blockar ju ut paket, fan ska jag med det till haha
<Flygisoft> plockar
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-05
<madmax_> Philip5, jag har moddat lite med mitt 50 objektiv
<madmax_> fy sjutton vad skön focus det är på den nu
<Philip5> flera ringar från donken?
<madmax_> jopp
<madmax_> nu har båda objektiven den tekniken
<Philip5> du borde ju få betalt som visar reklam för dem på kameran
<madmax_> känslan är helt fenomenal på detta objektivet
<madmax_> med fingar
<Philip5> så nu finns det inga ursäkter längre att inte kunna filma värsta dokumentärerna?!
<Philip5> ut i solen och filma mjuka övergångar på f1.8 ;)
<madmax_> får testa med ett solglasöga
<Philip5> testa med två som du vrider i axel med varandra så får du ett varierat nd filter ;)
<Philip5> kan du kanske bygga av två solglas ;)
<madmax_> Philip5, det går ju filma utan nd filter om man ökar shutterspeed
<madmax_> 1/4000 funkar ganska bra
<madmax_> då behåller man den där fina f1.8
<Flygisoft> Philip5 du är ju guru här så hur gör jag detta
<Flygisoft> ifconfig eth0 | grep -e "RX bytes:"
<Flygisoft> ger mig: RX bytes:1892679086 (1.7 GiB) TX bytes:37679969412 (35.0 GiB)
<Flygisoft> ifconfig eth0 | grep -e "RX bytes:" | awk '{print $2}'
<Flygisoft> ger mig: bytes:1893181885
<Flygisoft> Hur får jag bara ut byten?
<Flygisoft> vill inte inte att "bytes:" ska vara med
<Philip5> Flygisoft, nä jag är rätt dålig på awk och sed. måste alltid slå upp och testa mig fram när jag ska göra nått med dem
<madmax_> misstänker att mus/tangentbord har en viss gräns på klick
<madmax_> inbyggd "gå sönder funktion"
<madmax_> Philip5: http://www.kaffebrus.com/grafilter-fader-nd-nd2-nd400-1147.html
<madmax_> har du kikat på det?
<Philip5> bara sett att de har det men vet inget om just den modellen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Okej
<Flygisoft> ifconfig eth0 | grep -e "RX bytes:" | awk '{print $2}' | cut -d ":" -f 2
<Flygisoft> ^^
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vilke haxx0r du är :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Fick lite hjälp av en person så :P
<Flygisoft> Men då vet vi det, cut kommando
<Flygisoft> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flybring/8711631644/
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Där har du en bild jag tog :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast utan blixt då... när får vi se dina skills med blixt då? ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fick för mig att du hade en D5100
<Flygisoft> Nee 3100 :P
<Flygisoft> Ja får bli med blixt sen :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: det kommer, ska fixa lite bilder med blixt snart :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: då har ju madmax_ en modernare kamera än dig på alla sätt
<Flygisoft> Jaa
<Flygisoft> det är ju så
<Philip5> måste nog gå och köpa godis... blev så jäkla sugen på godis och chips
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Gör så
<Philip5> jobbigaste är ju att klä på sig för att gå ut
<Philip5> så... blev man en hundring fattigare
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blev det för gott då?
<Philip5> ostbågar, chips pch m&m
<Flygisoft> gott
<Philip5> jupp, ska väl klara mig till imorgon :)
<Philip5> men en burgare skulle sitta fint också
<Philip5> skulle kanske ringt madmax_ så han kunde lagat en av sina burgare för hemkörning åt mig
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-28
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tog och beställde en till stoftbox, så har jag till båda mina blixtar :)
<Flygisoft> softbox*
<Philip5> en likadan?
<Philip5> eller varierar du storlekarna för olika effekt?
<Flygisoft> Nej jag köpte en till likadan
<Philip5> säkert koncept. du vet vad du får... lite som en bigmac i softboxvärlden ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Men lär köpa något sen också
<Philip5> jag har fått kolli-id från kina och de lär ha postat det men den finns inte med när jag paketsöker där än
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du börjat måla plakat än då så du kan gå ut och demonstrera i första majtåget på torsdag?!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah nice :)
<Flygisoft> Haha ne det har jag ju inte gjort
<Philip5> du väntar lite
<Philip5> kanske skulle demonstrera mot importtullavgifter för privatpersoner
<Flygisoft> Är ju inte dum idé
<Flygisoft> Fast folk lär ju undra vad det är för dumjävel som går runt med klagar på det :P
<Philip5> de förstår bara inte problemet
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-29
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått din softbox än då? ;)
<Philip5> annars är det väl dåligt enligt vissa?! :P
<Flygisoft> Haha, jag har ju inte det :/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått något kolli-id på din softbox?
<Philip5> i så fall skickas den med china mail? har de CN som sista två bokstäver i kolli-id?
<Philip5> verkar knas med mitt kolli-id som bara har 11 tecken och saknar sista två som jag tror alltid är landskod
<Philip5> china post heter de kanske
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo det har jag
<Flygisoft> CN är ju det isf
<Philip5> lite konstigt att jag bara fick 11 tecken
<Flygisoft> Philip5: RC från början?
<Flygisoft> Tänkte om du kan köra tracking på den nu, ser min verkar vara registerad iaf
<Philip5> nej mitt börjar på BJ
<Flygisoft> Du beställde inte från den jag länkade eller?
<Philip5> nej det blev en som hade raster och softbox som combo
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> fast det slutar väl med att du sitter med två softboxar och jag ingen för jag blir blåst
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Har fått konstiga trackingnummer ibland med
<Flygisoft> Aja, nu blir det att sova
<Flygisoft> natt
<Philip5> ska du upp och partaja imorgon?
<Philip5> valborg och sjunga in våren
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-30
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ingen aning vad det blir idag
<Philip5> inte?
<Philip5> trodde du skulle supa in våren
<Philip5> Flygisoft: valborg är ju ganska stort här i uppsala
<Flygisoft> Ja det brukar ju vara så i vanliga fall men ingenting är bestämt för ikväll
<Philip5> här är en av parkerna där studenter brukar samlas för att äta traditionell sillunch http://blogg.slu.se/linda-biologi-miljo-uppsala/files/2013/04/DSC03749.jpg
<Philip5> och här är en annan liten bild på den traditionella mösspåtagningen http://blogg.slu.se/linda-biologi-miljo-uppsala/files/2012/04/valborg-uppsala1.jpg
<Philip5> en del människor 
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Det kan man säga
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> ska snart ut i det där vimmlet
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Nice, nu börjar det snöa -.-
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är du på fyllan nu eller?
<Philip5> hehe, nä har inte druckit nått
<Philip5> var skillnad när man var student
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men nu regnar det här så nu blir det nog innekväll
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Mjo, var iväg nyss och köpte gott, ost & kex och lite annat
<Philip5> gott
<Philip5> jag har lite sånt i kylen
<Philip5> men just nu är jag halvmätt på chips
<Flygisoft> Ja det blir ju lätt så :P
<Philip5> yupp
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-02
<Philip5> Flygisoft: funkar ditt kolli-id så du kan ha koll på vart din softbox är? mitt id funkar inte :(
<Flygisoft> Ska se
<Flygisoft> Mjo det funkar
<Philip5> lyx
<Philip5> vart är ditt paket nu då?
<Flygisoft> Export Customs Scan	Shenzhen 	Sweden	20140430 1553
<Philip5> aha,massa små kineser som smeker fram ditt paket nu alltså
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Philip5> kinky
<Philip5> jag blev helt crazy här och slog till på blodpudding med lingonsylt till lunch. tror jag inte ätit det på många år. funkar någon gång om året typ
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast mitt trippelfäste för blixtar verkar jag kunna hämta ut idag... alltid nått
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Det är ju gott ju :D
<Flygisoft> Ah det är nice :)
<Philip5> jovars
<Philip5> nu sitter jag med en kaffe och efter den så ska jag nog bege mig för att hämta ut mitt paket
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jaha då har man öppnat ett paket idag iaf
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Trevligt :)
<Flygisoft> Såg den fin ut då?
<Philip5> jodå men lite fusk i beskrivningen var det
<Philip5> står att den är gjord helt i metall men det är bara övre delen som är helt i metal men inte fästet i själva ljusstativet
<Philip5> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flash-Bracket-Umbrella-Holder-Neewer-Tri-Hot-Shoe-Mount-Flash-Bracket-for-Nikon-/141260039240
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ikväll är jag på tv... bara så du vet... :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad gör du på tv då?
<Philip5> jag är med som filmstjärna :D
<Flygisoft> wot
<Philip5> min första och enda gång jag var med i en film :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Säg vad det är nu
<Philip5> skitfilmen Nionde kompaniet som visas på sjan nu
<Philip5> jag var med som statist i den precis i början
<Philip5> rätt många år sedan nu
<Flygisoft> Haha jaså
<Philip5> sedan måste man veta vart man ska titta bland massa annat folk
<Flygisoft> Kan jag tänka mig
#kubuntu-se 2015-04-27
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gissa vem som köpte sig en htc m9 idag då?!?! :D
<Philip5> ska unboxa den strax
#kubuntu-se 2015-04-28
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså du har köpt ny telefonm
<Flygisoft> Dyra grejer med ;D
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> so far så good
<Philip5> är lite anti-samsung för jag tycker de är lite plastiga och blivit lite mycket svensson-lur
<Philip5> s6 är väl bra och de har ryckt upp sig men valde m9 ändå
<Flygisoft> Är det nice då?
<Flygisoft> den*
<Philip5> ja det tycker jag
<Philip5> skärmen är nog lite bättre på s6 men den har sämre batteritider
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Ja man får väl se vad Oneplus har att erbjuda sen om det kommer någon tvåa
<Flygisoft> Inte för jag vet om jag kommer byta telefon så snabbt men
<Philip5> hårdvarumässigt verkar de ju ha bra grejer
<Flygisoft> Jorå, dock är dom lite sega med uppdateringar
<Philip5> ajdå
<Flygisoft> Men hänger väl på Cyanogenmod
<Flygisoft> Är väl därför Oneplus har börjat utveckla deras egen rom antar jag
<Philip5> nordiska htc är segare på uppdateringar än amerikanska
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> funderar på att köra deras
<Philip5> kanske behöver modda radiofrekvenser
<Flygisoft> Ah ja just det, sånt grejs
<Flygisoft> Lär väl finnas någon som gjort något sånt redan?
<Philip5> kanske
<Philip5> rootade luren det första jag gjorde :)
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Flygisoft> Vad kör du för root grejer?
<Philip5> appar eller för just root?
<Flygisoft> Vilket som
<Philip5> suroot för root
<Philip5> men främst för att kunna köra adaway
<Flygisoft> Funkar adaway bra? Testade adblock förut men fick det inte alls att fungera
<Philip5> ja det tycker jag
<Philip5> kan hända att den blockar något man vill ha som man får unblocka
<Flygisoft> Ah jo så kan det ju vara
<Philip5> skönt att oftast så ser man inte ens att det skulle vara någon add i apparna
<Flygisoft> Sånt är ju trevligt
<Flygisoft> Adaway finns inte på google play?
<Philip5> nä de blev ju utkastade för de bröt mot googles policy kring att kringå reklam :)
<Philip5> finns på xda
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
